

ACTA updated: Now (somewhat) less outrageous - FluidDjango
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/04/acta-is-here.ars

======
bensummers
Standard negotiating tactic: Ask for something so completely outlandish, that,
even when cut down by the outcry, you get what you actually wanted in the end.

